# EC Stack and cardio



## Rob90 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi guys,
I've read here and there discordant opinions on taking EC stack before cardio.
Some say that it will rise heart rate too much and it could be dangerous, other say just to avoid hiit and you're good to go.
But isn't ec stack usually taken pre workout?
And a leg workout is much more intense and hard for the heart than a cardio session...
So i have pharma grade ephedrine hcl, never tried it before and i was wondering if i could take it 30-45 min before empty stomach cardio session.
Could it be dangerous?
I would start very low, like 12.5 mg ephedrine and 200 mg caffeine.

Years ago i tryed clen and for me doing cardio on it was nearly impossible, due to discomfort caused by heart pounding in my chest.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

You'll be fine mate, start off 16mg see how you get on. I take 24-32mg pre with a baby asprin and 2-400mg caffeine. All depending on how I feel. Don't think much of it for fat loss but a decent pre

just to add I am a stim junky though!!!


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Rob90 said:


> And a leg workout is much more intense and hard for the heart than a cardio session...


 Take it your doing LISS cardio like walking or X trainer?


----------



## Rob90 (Feb 16, 2018)

Abc987 said:


> You'll be fine mate, start off 16mg see how you get on. I take 24-32mg pre with a baby asprin and 2-400mg caffeine. All depending on how I feel. Don't think much of it for fat loss but a decent pre
> 
> just to add I am a stim junky though!!!


 I'm very addicted to stimulants too.

I've taken all types of them, DMAA, Amp citrate, DMHA, yohimbine, rauwolscine... caffeine up to 800 mg day... never had a side.

But ephedrine scares me a little... i don't know... probably just because is illegal :lol:


----------



## Rob90 (Feb 16, 2018)

billy76 said:


> Take it your doing LISS cardio like walking or X trainer?


 Running. Not low intensity, but medium/high. I have a really good cardiovascular conditioning (40 BPM at rest).


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

24mg eph and 200mg caff half hr before some workouts works a treat for me.


----------



## Rob90 (Feb 16, 2018)

I will start with 12.5 mg (i have 50 mg cps, so a quarter ) coupled with 200 of caffeine and let's see what will happen


----------



## CHRIS GW (Dec 19, 2017)

I'd be very surprised if you're getting genuine ephedrine hcl these days anyway...so you're probably worrying over nothing.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Kiezen is the only eph I use.


----------



## didsmith (Sep 26, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience of atom eph in 30mg tabs or their eca stack...having trouble finding kaizan..which i rate very highly and have stumbled upon this atom brand

Any help would be much appreciated

Many Thanks


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ZEON-LABS-T5-EXTREME-FAT-STRIPPER-FAT-BURNER-ZION-LABS-SALE-NOW-ON/332394717995?hash=item4d6444e32b:g:KrcAAOSwwptZzVVS

30mg EPH

250mg Caffeine

150mg Aspirin


----------



## didsmith (Sep 26, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ZEON-LABS-T5-EXTREME-FAT-STRIPPER-FAT-BURNER-ZION-LABS-SALE-NOW-ON/332394717995?hash=item4d6444e32b:g:KrcAAOSwwptZzVVS
> 
> 30mg EPH
> 
> ...


 mate..no offence..and many thanks for posting..but if thats real im a bloody chinaman...considering how hard it is to source proper eph i'm gonna be a bit suss about a perfect stack like that from bloody ebay...especially as it says its manufactured in an eu country...i apologise if youve personally tried it and rated it but for me that just screams dodgy......these atom products ive found also look a little bit too good to be true but if anyone has first hand experience of them i'd be oblidged to know

many thanks once again


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

No real eph available to ugl's anymore


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

That'll be some crap made to feel like the real thing. Tried alot of claimed eph products like these and if you are experienced with eph itself you will know within 20 mins whether it is the real deal or not.

Only eph I use now is Kaizen from canada sourced.


----------



## CHRIS GW (Dec 19, 2017)

If you Google atom ephedrine and look up product description you'll see it's got no eph in it whatsoever.

Real Eph hcl is nigh on impossible to source due to massive clamp-downs on its production, mainly in China where the majority of raws are produced. Eph is a pre-cursor chemical to methamphetamine and obviously countries like Australia and America, who have huge issues with the drug put pressure on the manufacturers to prevent production.

I know of UGL lab owners literally scouring the network of raw suppliers, there's nothing available. Nada. But they keep on calling their products t5s simply because they sell.

If anyone has got REAL ephedrine hcl, it's from old stock.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

CHRIS GW said:


> If you Google atom ephedrine and look up product description you'll see it's got no eph in it whatsoever.
> 
> Real Eph hcl is nigh on impossible to source due to massive clamp-downs on its production, mainly in China where the majority of raws are produced. Eph is a pre-cursor chemical to methamphetamine and obviously countries like Australia and America, who have huge issues with the drug put pressure on the manufacturers to prevent production.
> 
> ...


 I keep saying this. Absolutely no genuine eph available from any lab (not UGL, production lab) anywhere in the world imo. Every single Chinese lab says "no sir we do not dare"


----------



## CHRIS GW (Dec 19, 2017)

Even the Kaizen eph is shite now apparently...


----------

